# Goose honking cough



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

For the last 2 mornings..Bleu has been coughing and it sounds like a goose honking. He didnt do it during the day...just in the morning. Could this be symptom of collapsed trachea or something else?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

goose honking is CT sound but to know for sure as sometimes confusing with reverse sneeze -- go to WWW. YOUTUBE.COM and put in reverse sneeze and search and do the same for collapsed trachea and see what it sounds like to compare 


QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745644


> For the last 2 mornings..Bleu has been coughing and it sounds like a goose honking. He didnt do it during the day...just in the morning. Could this be symptom of collapsed trachea or something else? [/B]


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you. It is CT.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe man  really - did something happen recently with collar or anything ? 

[email protected]

join the group above to learn more -NEVER EVER do the surgery it has not beed that successful and a yorkie died after it as the stent collapsed on my yorkie group -- you can manage it -- if you really think that is it then have vet do an xray to confirm as it will show on xray if it is collapsed and where it is collapsed 


QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745671


> Thank you. It is CT.[/B]


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear he has a collapsed trachea. :crying: 

I don't know if you've seen this before, but it's very informative:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2096&aid=410


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745676


> I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity) [/B]


What you are describing sounds like there might be an allergy component to it also. Rocky has done this recently and it was a slightly narrowed trachea, he is overweight which resulted in more pressure on the trachea, and allergies.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How old is Bleu? Are there other health conditions that might be putting pressure on his trachea? When Samantha's (RIP) heart condition worsened and fluid built up she would cough like a CT cough. The vet was able to manage it for another year or so with a change in meds so whatever the cause your vet should be able to help.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just coming in to post that asking if dog is over weight as there is a fat deposit by the trachea that can put pressure on it -- below is my friends website as her rhett has CT - very informative 

http://www.stowcreekdesigns.com/CollapsingTrachea.html

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 15 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745681


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745676





> I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity) [/B]


What you are describing sounds like there might be an allergy component to it also. Rocky has done this recently and it was a slightly narrowed trachea, he is overweight which resulted in more pressure on the trachea, and allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

another thing with coughing you have to rule out is heart disease as well -- how old is your dog and is your dog over weight?


QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745676


> I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity) [/B]


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 15 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745681


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745676





> I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity) [/B]


What you are describing sounds like there might be an allergy component to it also. Rocky has done this recently and it was a slightly narrowed trachea, he is overweight which resulted in more pressure on the trachea, and allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He does have terrible allergies. Bleu is slightly overweight and we have been working on that. 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 15 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745685


> How old is Bleu? Are there other health conditions that might be putting pressure on his trachea? When Samantha's (RIP) heart condition worsened and fluid built up she would cough like a CT cough. The vet was able to manage it for another year or so with a change in meds so whatever the cause your vet should be able to help.[/B]


He will be 8 this year. My fear is that it may also be heart related.

Will be going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes please do as i was thinking heart related is possibility as well  hang in there - my friend rosie has a dog with heart issues and has since she was a baby and she would gladly talk to you if that is the case as she has managed her for years and she is older now. She has bronchial and heart issues. So i think trachea, bronchials and heart are all kind of going on in some of these cases. 



QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745693


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 15 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745681





> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745676





> I have mentioned to the vet before about his coughing and the vet suspected CT but never did an xray. His symptoms were not that severe and his attacks were almost ALWAYS triggered by increased activity or excitement. Just these last 2 days have been unusual as these attacks have been more severe and right after he wakes up (no activity) [/B]


What you are describing sounds like there might be an allergy component to it also. Rocky has done this recently and it was a slightly narrowed trachea, he is overweight which resulted in more pressure on the trachea, and allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He does have terrible allergies. Bleu is slightly overweight and we have been working on that. 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 15 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745685


> How old is Bleu? Are there other health conditions that might be putting pressure on his trachea? When Samantha's (RIP) heart condition worsened and fluid built up she would cough like a CT cough. The vet was able to manage it for another year or so with a change in meds so whatever the cause your vet should be able to help.[/B]


He will be 8 this year. My fear is that it may also be heart related.

Will be going to the vet tomorrow.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

coughing in dog information to read 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...96&aid=3537


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

if you can video tape it when it happens on your digital camera so when you go to the vet they can see what it sounds and looks like as that should help  with diagnosis


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

A true "goose honk" was the tell tale symptom of my Yorkie's collapsing trachea. Diagnosis was confirmed by X-ray.

I had him for 12 years and he died of natural causes in 2007. He was diagnosed with collapsing trachea in year 7 or 8. We treated it effectively with low does codeine cough syrup and rarely anti-inflammatory meds.

The trick is to minimoze the cough......at the first sound, I would suppress the cough ( with the syrup) and stop the trigger that can escalate into tracheal bleeding. Surgery usually has bad results according to my trusted vet so we treated him conservatively and he lived out his life despite it. 

I got the cough syrup at Walgreen's pharmacy ( as it is a controlled substance).....it was funny I still have an old empty bottle that reads" Teddy Woofems Somerville" that I saved and found recently.

A diagnosis of collapsing trachea is far from a death warrant.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 15 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745701


> if you can video tape it when it happens on your digital camera so when you go to the vet they can see what it sounds and looks like as that should help  with diagnosis[/B]


Excellent idea...thank you


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I always take in pics to dermatologist of dee dee skin issues and blow them up and have been video taping her leg so when i go to ortho they can see how she walks as have heard when they are in the vet office due to adrenaline they walk fine so thought this might help your situation as probably will not cough when at vets office 


QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 15 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745707


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 15 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745701





> if you can video tape it when it happens on your digital camera so when you go to the vet they can see what it sounds and looks like as that should help  with diagnosis[/B]


Excellent idea...thank you
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

important for heart and ct to get weight down so make sure feeding 1/2 of what bag says for weight as my vet told me they over feed dogs on those bags of food to sell more food. Add steamed green beans and steamed carrots to give more filling effect and should help get the weight down


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember my vet just touching the anterior throat ( the front) gently and it would trigger the honk.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How did appt go -- I ended up having to take mine in for blood in stool today  never ending i swear


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about him not doing well.  What did the vet say today about it?

I will keep him in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I video taped it and showed it to the vet. She said it is CT..but Bleu is very over weight. She said he has to loose at least 2 pounds. He is down 1/2 pound from his last visit. So he is now on a strict diet of 1/4 cup of food twice and day and NO treats. She said I can give him a couple of green beans a day if he needs a treat but thats it. She gave me a perscription of Hycodan cough syrup when he has an attack. She said once we get his weight down it will really help. She said his heart sounded good :smheat: He also has a staph infection (allergies) so he is on an antibiotic for 2 weeks.

Thank you everyone for the advise and well wishes. You guys are great. Vet just reaffirmed everything you all had already told me


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh that is good you know what to do and yes there is a fatty deposit by the trachea so the loss of weight will take that down and he will do much better with trachea issues. Make sure while on antibiotics to do probiotic 2 hrs after doing the antibiotic to good bacteria back into body -- i use dds plus and you can get it in fridge section at vitamin shop for $16.83 -- i give two capsules to dd daily 30 min before her breakfast and she has horrible allergies and no bacteria or yeast infections and have been using it for 2 years now - she is 7lbs -- if your dog has allergies then i would do this daily as dd is atopic dermatitis. While on the antib do it 2 hrs after then once the anti b are done then do the two capsules in am before breakfast daily - if your dog will not lick straight off plate then get lowfat stonefield plain yogurt mix a tiny bit with dds plus 

dds plus is non-dairy and has acidopholos, biffidis and fos 


QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 17 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746991


> Well I video taped it and showed it to the vet. She said it is CT..but Bleu is very over weight. She said he has to loose at least 2 pounds. He is down 1/2 pound from his last visit. So he is now on a strict diet of 1/4 cup of food twice and day and NO treats. She said I can give him a couple of green beans a day if he needs a treat but thats it. She gave me a perscription of Hycodan cough syrup when he has an attack. She said once we get his weight down it will really help. She said his heart sounded good :smheat: He also has a staph infection (allergies) so he is on an antibiotic for 2 weeks.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the advise and well wishes. You guys are great. Vet just reaffirmed everything you all had already told me [/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Green beans were a lifesaver for us when Lady was diagnosed with diabetes and had to lose two pounds. Use frozen as the canned beans have too much sodium. I would cut them up and put them in a Busy Buddy Twist & Treat so she would have fun while she was eating them!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thank you!! I will get some ASAP!! I already give him some Stoneyfield plain yogurt in the morning and that has pretty much eliminated the yeast infections but we are still fighting the skin infections.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Mar 17 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747001


> oh that is good you know what to do and yes there is a fatty deposit by the trachea so the loss of weight will take that down and he will do much better with trachea issues. Make sure while on antibiotics to do probiotic 2 hrs after doing the antibiotic to good bacteria back into body -- i use dds plus and you can get it in fridge section at vitamin shop for $16.83 -- i give two capsules to dd daily 30 min before her breakfast and she has horrible allergies and no bacteria or yeast infections and have been using it for 2 years now - she is 7lbs -- if your dog has allergies then i would do this daily as dd is atopic dermatitis. While on the antib do it 2 hrs after then once the anti b are done then do the two capsules in am before breakfast daily - if your dog will not lick straight off plate then get lowfat stonefield plain yogurt mix a tiny bit with dds plus
> 
> dds plus is non-dairy and has acidopholos, biffidis and fos
> 
> ...





> Well I video taped it and showed it to the vet. She said it is CT..but Bleu is very over weight. She said he has to loose at least 2 pounds. He is down 1/2 pound from his last visit. So he is now on a strict diet of 1/4 cup of food twice and day and NO treats. She said I can give him a couple of green beans a day if he needs a treat but thats it. She gave me a perscription of Hycodan cough syrup when he has an attack. She said once we get his weight down it will really help. She said his heart sounded good :smheat: He also has a staph infection (allergies) so he is on an antibiotic for 2 weeks.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the advise and well wishes. You guys are great. Vet just reaffirmed everything you all had already told me [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 17 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747005


> Green beans were a lifesaver for us when Lady was diagnosed with diabetes and had to lose two pounds. Use frozen as the canned beans have too much sodium. I would cut them up and put them in a Busy Buddy Twist & Treat so she would have fun while she was eating them![/B]


I stopped at the grocery store and picked up some frozen green beans. He LOVED them...I am so glad :chili:....What is a busy buddy twist and treat?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Mar 17 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747012


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 17 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747005





> Green beans were a lifesaver for us when Lady was diagnosed with diabetes and had to lose two pounds. Use frozen as the canned beans have too much sodium. I would cut them up and put them in a Busy Buddy Twist & Treat so she would have fun while she was eating them![/B]


I stopped at the grocery store and picked up some frozen green beans. He LOVED them...I am so glad :chili:....What is a busy buddy twist and treat?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I went and looked it up as I was curious too. :biggrin: Here is the link

http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs...eat/description


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is an example of collapsed trachea so thought i would post it here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jteFw8jef3c


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree, at his age, def. needs to be evaluated for heart problems as well. I do understand about the overweight thing. I had a problem with that with my first female maltese. It is sure hard to deal with esp. when there is another dog in the house.

I will sure keep Bleu in my prayers and watch for updates.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the weight loss and meds will help little Bleu feel much better and reduce the episodes of the 'honking".


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

me too - i am worried about the little guy - hope everything will get resolved real soon for the little guy 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 29 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753399


> Praying the weight loss and meds will help little Bleu feel much better and reduce the episodes of the 'honking".[/B]


----------

